# Tieing off when doing soffit lights



## Buzzbolt (Jun 20, 2014)

Just wondering how many of you actually tie off when working on soffit lights outside of a house and where do you tie off to?

What is that max height you are willing to work at off a extension ladder until you say you need a ariel work platform. 

Thanks


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Buzzbolt said:


> Just wondering how many of you actually tie off when working on soffit lights outside of a house and where do you tie off to?
> 
> What is that max height you are willing to work at off a extension ladder until you say you need a ariel work platform.
> 
> Thanks


I hate extension ladders, if I can use a lift I will get one and just charge for it, too many things can go wrong working off of an extension ladder.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

I hate extension ladders as well , but a necessary tool .
I carry a 24' ladder on the truck and have a 32' in the shop. 
As far as tying off.. To what?
It is always a issue when your against a house.
Poles I tie ladder to pole and use a climbing belt around the pole.
Lift rental inside if I can.
Hate using extension ladders on concrete floors , I'm always thinking it's going to slide out after I rode one down once yrs ago.




Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

It's amazing...I was up a 40ft extension ladder while painting my house, no problem.

But put me in a bucket tuck 40ft up and I have white knuckle syndrome from gripping the edge of the bucket!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

The highest I'll go is the tallest ladder I have plus 7 feet.. I won't go higher than the highest rung or step of a ladder. :whistling2:


----------



## dcb_minded (May 19, 2014)

I'm with frunk... I'll climb till the steps run out... as long as the ladder is sitting solid. Hung a fan once standing on the very top of a 20' A-frame. Will climb an extension until I get too close to the wall to hold my balance comfortably

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxH (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't prefer extension ladder,this are sometimes risk to life...


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

OSHA does not require you to tie off when working from a portable ladder. The do require that the extension ladders themselves be tied off or held by another person.


----------



## Wirenut951 (Aug 3, 2014)

Buzzbolt said:


> Just wondering how many of you actually tie off when working on soffit lights outside of a house and where do you tie off to?
> 
> What is that max height you are willing to work at off a extension ladder until you say you need a ariel work platform.
> 
> Thanks


I prefer lifts but getting a customer to pay for them is almost always out of the question in residential work. I will work at 25-30' on an extension ladder and that's about it. When working on large homes my boss provides a harness and we anchor it to the roof, it can be a pain if you have to move around the house a lot because you have to keep positioning the lanyard from the roof but in the worst case scenario I just end up dangling for a bit.


----------

